# Cocoa



## kathy5 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## kathy5 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## kathy5 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## Snuggys Mom (Feb 17, 2007)

Great pics! He looks like he really enjoyed himself. He's sooooooo cute!


----------



## kathy5 (Feb 17, 2007)

thank you :wink


----------



## kathy5 (Feb 18, 2007)

Emily &amp; Cocoa meet

so far so good


----------



## storminstaffs (Feb 18, 2007)

great pictures nice to see cats and rabbits getting on


----------



## JadeIcing (Feb 18, 2007)

So Cute!


----------



## kathy5 (Feb 24, 2007)

I have come to the cluision that cocoa is the sweetest bunny in the whold world.

I took him out for some free time today with my daughter Megan ( we were watching hary potter GOF )

&amp; cocoa made him self comphy &amp; watched as well

I love this bunny


----------



## Michaela (Feb 24, 2007)

Isn't he just adorable!?!:inlove:

He's so sweet with your daughter, he looks so relaxed and content, shemust be really gentle with him, is that right? He looks right at homeon her lap!


----------



## kathy5 (Feb 24, 2007)

both of the kids treat this bunny with so much love

I think we have a lot of spoiled people &amp; pets in this home


----------



## kathy5 (Feb 24, 2007)

Matthew turn


































































and in this pic he jumped up onto megan shoulder when he saw her

it was the cutest thing to see


----------



## maherwoman (Feb 24, 2007)

CUTE CUTE!!

:inlove:


----------



## Bunnys_rule63 (Feb 25, 2007)

Aww what a sweetheart!:kiss:


----------



## kathy5 (Feb 25, 2007)

Ilove cocoa


----------



## kathy5 (Feb 25, 2007)

cocoa is too cute


----------



## kathy5 (Feb 25, 2007)




----------



## kathy5 (Feb 25, 2007)




----------



## Snuggys Mom (Feb 25, 2007)

I'll merge this thread with Cocoa's existing bunny blog for you.


----------



## kathy5 (Feb 25, 2007)

:great:

:thumbup:goodjob:jumpforjoy:


----------



## kathy5 (Feb 25, 2007)

going up













coming down


----------



## kathy5 (Feb 25, 2007)

thank you


----------



## kathy5 (Feb 25, 2007)

*thank you so much for helping me*

:colors::highfive:


----------



## Snuggys Mom (Feb 25, 2007)

Done!


----------



## kathy5 (Feb 25, 2007)

all of the photobucket video can now be seen on youtube


----------



## kathy5 (Feb 25, 2007)




----------



## kimmeh_121 (Feb 25, 2007)

the both look sooo sweet togeather!!!


kim(hunny,ivo,benji,dexter,vinny)


----------



## kathy5 (Mar 3, 2007)

new pictures enjoy



cocoa &; his toy ball










cocoa &; 2 new friends 












a boy &amp; his bunny


----------



## kathy5 (Mar 3, 2007)

bunny love


----------



## kathy5 (Mar 3, 2007)

love from cocoa


----------



## kathy5 (Mar 3, 2007)




----------



## kathy5 (Mar 4, 2007)

cocoa can now been see on youtube

the first 10 are of cocoa &; emily



http://www.youtube.com/profile_videos?user=budgieholic


----------



## kathy5 (Mar 5, 2007)

*A bunnie &amp; a box*


----------



## kathy5 (Mar 5, 2007)

*am I cute or what!!!!!*








































*and now for my all time fave shot*












how cute is this


----------



## JadeIcing (Mar 5, 2007)

Very cute!


----------



## kathy5 (Mar 11, 2007)




----------



## JadeIcing (Mar 11, 2007)

I want Cocoa....You are only 2hours and 58mins away....Bunnynapping time. h34r2

Aliciaand The Zoo Crew! (2007)Ringo



,Samantha



,Connor



,Teresa,Dallas,Elvis



,FosterBree



,ThedogAkasha


----------



## kathy5 (Mar 11, 2007)

you will have to get through my 2 kids &amp; 1 cat first!



:zoro


----------



## kathy5 (Mar 11, 2007)

how about a trade cocoa for connor


----------



## JadeIcing (Mar 11, 2007)

You keep Cocoa. 

Connor is all mine. No really! He will box others if they try and get him.


----------



## kathy5 (Mar 11, 2007)

opps read the sig wrong I want the gray bunn bun so I guess that would be Samantha


----------



## kathy5 (Mar 11, 2007)

more pictures from today


----------



## kathy5 (Mar 11, 2007)




----------



## JadeIcing (Mar 11, 2007)

1) She weighs 14lbs.

2) She has agression problems.

So Still no trade.In my blog there is something I wrote about her.


----------



## kathy5 (Mar 12, 2007)

14LBS :shock::shock::shock:

wow I guess I will love her from a far LOl


----------



## JadeIcing (Mar 12, 2007)

Hehe. Yes she is a flemish giant. You can visit if you are down this way.


----------



## kathy5 (Mar 30, 2007)




----------



## kathy5 (Mar 30, 2007)




----------



## kathy5 (Mar 30, 2007)




----------



## kathy5 (Mar 30, 2007)




----------



## JadeIcing (Mar 30, 2007)

:shocklease can Cocoa come visit?


----------



## Michaela (Mar 30, 2007)

I am totally in love with Cocoa:inlove:


----------



## kathy5 (Mar 30, 2007)

> Please can Cocoa come visit?




sure

would you watch him when we go on vacashion LOL


----------



## JadeIcing (Mar 30, 2007)

HonestlyI would. I do it for others. Just don't think you want to drive all the way down here.


----------



## binkies (Mar 31, 2007)

What adorable pictures!


----------



## kathy5 (Mar 31, 2007)




----------



## kathy5 (Jun 30, 2007)

a new video for cocoa



let it load first befor watching

so play the video than minimize the screen & go do something for about 5 minutes

than go enjoy this cute video of cocoa & his treat tube

sorta makes up for the dark one done in his cage

kathy

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZGWuThPNZNg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZGWuThPNZNg[/ame]


----------



## kathy5 (Jun 30, 2007)

wow I lost a ton of pictures 

guess I will have to re down load going to be a busy day


----------



## kathy5 (Jun 30, 2007)

just to let everyone know why my blog may seem so weird

I have some videos of cocoa done from photobuckets & just did not like how the site played them 

I was notable befor to remove them

now that the board has changed over I can remove them so I have

kathy


----------



## kathy5 (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## kathy5 (Jul 2, 2007)




----------



## kathy5 (Jul 2, 2007)




----------



## Butterfinger (Jul 2, 2007)

What a cutie patoot! 
I can't believe I could have missed this bunny somehow :shock:
Cocoa is absolutely adorable 
I must watch this blog! (Don't tell Butter; sssssh) 
~Diana


----------



## buck rogers (Jul 2, 2007)

Those jumping shots are spectacular. Really cool!:rabbithop


----------



## kathy5 (Jul 2, 2007)

thank you:bunny18


----------



## kathy5 (Jul 2, 2007)

cocoa his first day home


----------



## Haley (Jul 2, 2007)

Geeze I have been majorly slacking in the blog dept! How did I miss Cocoa? He is such a handsome bunny. He looks kinda like my Lucy (a dwarf) but bigger. 

I think this is my favorite:






Now that is one happy boy. And your kids are so good with him. Have you ever considered getting him a lady friend?

Cant wait to see more of this cute little dude.


----------



## Butterfinger (Jul 2, 2007)

Oou... I have a cage just like that one for Butter that I was going to use when I went off to college, but I don't know about it, now. He's kind of big for it, and it looks somewhat hard to keep clean in the wood section. :?
How is it working for you guys? I know Cocoa's smaller than Butter is...


----------



## kathy5 (Jul 2, 2007)

when we first got the cage It took me about a month of trying different things to see what would work the best & make cleaning the easyest.



now I have the whole cage cleaning done in a half hour



cocoa nice clean cage






































I thinkthe thing that takes the most time is the pull out base where I use pine fresh kitty litter

I have to dump it all into a bag & wipe out the whole base than the vaccume gets the rest

kathy


----------



## Butterfinger (Jul 2, 2007)

Wow~
Do you have to do that every day? And just a thing of newspaper keeps the stains from the wood? If it got on the wood, wouldn't it seep in and not come out? (Sorry for the questions, I'm just curious  And I'm thinking about pros and cons with keeping this cage versus going out and building a NIC one... It DID cost about $150, though, so I'd like to have not wasted that :?) Thanks!


----------



## kathy5 (Jul 3, 2007)

> Do you have to do that every day?


nope about every other day or so depending on how messy he makes the cage whth the hay & tearing up the cardboard.




> a thing of newspaper keeps the stains from the wood? If it got on the wood, wouldn't it seep in and not come out?


yes that is what it is for. when we first got cocoa I placed shavings in there & he peeded on them staining the wood so I went out & got some of that sticky paper that you put under your sink or in the cabints I just never got around to putting it on thewood

I thought that it would help to make it so that all I had to do was wipe it clean no fuss or anything.




> It DID cost about $150



no we paid 99.99 at petsmart

If I could find the nic pannels that would be the way to go

kathy


----------



## kathy5 (Jul 3, 2007)

> Have you ever considered getting him a lady friend?




no cocoa gets enough lovings from us & so far he has not sprayed & a female might make him do this


----------



## cmh9023 (Jul 3, 2007)

I always love Cocoa's pictures! I think he may be the tidiest little bun I've ever seen!! I don't think I've ever seen a stray poop or piece of hay in any of his pictures. Now that I've seen how neat and clean his hutch is it really puts my buns to shame!


----------



## kathy5 (Jul 3, 2007)

I will have to take a picture of his cage in a few days

LOL



pictures from today


----------



## Butterfinger (Jul 4, 2007)

Aww, I love the picture with his little tongue sticking out! 
And with the flowers; he seems like he's saying 'Oh ho ho, and what's THIS, now?' 

...Only $99 ? I was jipped! :shock: -I- had to pay $150 for mine, and it looks just the same... Same heart-shaped turney-lock-thing and everything.... And it smelled terrible. :? Dunno if yours did, but ours just reeked for a couple weeks. 
Come to think of it, though, ours does look a little longer than that....is there more than one size? (There wasn't at the pet-store when we were there, but maybe more exist from the company?) Hmm. 

Anyway, the pictures are really cute  He looks like he has a lot of fun running around on the carpet and checking things out. 
~Diana and Butter


----------



## YukonDaisy (Jul 4, 2007)

*Awww, Cocoa is so cute! Those pictures with the flowers are just darling. :biggrin2:*

*~Diana*


----------



## kathy5 (Jul 6, 2007)

> I think he may be the tidiest little bun I've ever seen!! I don't think I've ever seen a stray poop or piece of hay in any of his pictures. Now that I've seen how neat and clean his hutch is it really puts my buns to shame!






this should help you & your bun bun feel better































& this is only after 2 days


----------



## jordiwes (Jul 6, 2007)

Lol! I am lovin the Cocoa pics. Great job with your blog!!

Specially this one:


----------



## kathy5 (Jul 6, 2007)

thank you


----------



## kathy5 (Jul 10, 2007)




----------



## Butterfinger (Jul 10, 2007)

Aw, both their eyes are glowing~  Cute picture~ 
...The kitty looks like "....Are you pondering what I'm pondering, Cocoa?"


----------



## rabb1tmad (Jul 10, 2007)

Aw, those photos are amazing and Cocoa is just gorgeous! More please!


----------



## Michaela (Jul 12, 2007)

Cocoa is a little sweetie! I love the action shots. :biggrin2:

_~~~~~
~Michaela, Maddie, Ebony, Pebble & Angel Bunny Berri~_


----------



## kathy5 (Jul 19, 2007)

never thought I would be so happy to see bunny poop!!! 



on Monday cocoa was sick, you can read all about this scary event in the sick forums



thank goodness he is back to normal cause I do not know what we would do If we lost this little guy :bigtears:

it is so funny how somethinng so small can take up so much space in our hearts :heartbeat:


----------



## kathy5 (Jul 19, 2007)




----------



## kathy5 (Jul 19, 2007)




----------



## binkies (Jul 19, 2007)

Wow, those are amazing! I'm so glad to hear that he is ok now. It is difficult to lose a pet. They really are members of our family.


----------



## Butterfinger (Jul 20, 2007)

How cute~  Disney characters... 
I love his little bounding shots! My camera's not fast enough for that, but those are always the coolest ones


----------



## kathy5 (Jul 21, 2007)

cocoa is acting funny again :bigtears::cry1::cry2:imsick:


----------



## Butterfinger (Jul 21, 2007)

Oh no 

Any idea what it might be?


----------



## kathy5 (Jul 21, 2007)

no & it is driving me nutz to see him like this

today has been sooo bad. 

he was so week this morning & his belly was bloated & very hard.

when I last gave him some water around 4:30his belly seemed normal again & he is getting his spunk back a bit.

I could of cut his nails that is how dossell he was & my bunny has a LOT of spunk I gave him baby gas med & loads of tummy rubs hopefully this will help

time will tell


----------



## kathy5 (Jul 21, 2007)

after force drinking him for the past 5 hours every hour on the hour he is coming around

he has peeded

he is eating his hay



his tummy is no longer hard or bloated



he is getting his spunk back



monday moring first thing we are at the vets to see what is going on with this little guy


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Jul 21, 2007)

Poor thing. I hope he'll be okay. Just keep giving him pumpkin and pedialyte. Get as much into him as you can.

ray:


----------



## KimandCocoa (Jul 22, 2007)

I love the pics of him with his new toys! Looks like a lot of fun for him!

I hope he is feeling better. :flowerskiss:


----------



## kathy5 (Jul 22, 2007)

thank you

your cocoa is a cutie :inlove:


----------



## kathy5 (Jul 22, 2007)




----------



## binkies (Jul 22, 2007)

It is so sweet how they love each other!


----------



## kathy5 (Jul 22, 2007)




----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Jul 22, 2007)

How's he feeling? Better? Sure looks like it. Hee Hee, we have that same brush.


----------



## Butterfinger (Jul 22, 2007)

Sorry I missed the posts on the 21st :? Sounds scary! 
But it looks like he's doing a little better now? (Better enough to play? ) Seems like he had a gas problem or -something- :shock: 
*Crosses fingers* I hope he won't have any more relapses!


----------



## kathy5 (Jul 24, 2007)

hi

yes he is much better

I think that he is not drinking enought water

I have 2 crocks in his hutch now + his water bottle 

he also gets a big bowl of water for free playing time

he is back to his old jumpy, loveable self


----------



## kathryn303 (Jul 25, 2007)

I had that same brush too but in purple.  I found that it didn't work that well at all though. :?


----------



## naturestee (Jul 25, 2007)

Thought I'd let you know that you inspired me to pick up a few Weeble Wobbles at Goodwill. The cats stole one (LOL) and Mocha and Loki have the other one right now. Loki likes to push it side to side quickly.
*
kathy5 wrote: *


> cocoa & his new favroite toys!!!


----------



## kathy5 (Jul 28, 2007)

yeah

glad to know that I may have made another bun bun happy :biggrin2:


----------



## kathy5 (Jul 28, 2007)

cute cocoa video

it takes a while to load so find something else to do & come back in about 10 minutes to see the video in full it will be worth the wait

Kathy



[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4TvV3auYiNw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4TvV3auYiNw[/ame]


----------



## Butterfinger (Jul 28, 2007)

Aww.... Get it, Cocoa, get it! :biggrin2:


----------



## kathy5 (Aug 14, 2007)

got some good action of cocoa today enjoy


----------



## XxMontanaxX (Aug 14, 2007)

Awww!! Cocoa was having a great time!!!


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Aug 15, 2007)

Wow, those are some great action shots! Good Job!


----------



## kathy5 (Aug 28, 2007)

pictures from today


----------



## JadeIcing (Aug 28, 2007)

What a cute thing. Hows he been?


----------



## Michaela (Aug 29, 2007)

Adorable!! My favourite is the DBF picture. 

I'm so jealous that your cat gets on so well with Cocoa , one of my rabbits is afraid of the cats, and the other two try to attack them everytime they are nearby. :?


----------



## kathy5 (Sep 14, 2007)

yesterday I posted about cocoa got a new toy

today I post videos

enjoy

Kathy



[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WxTQAswYunE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WxTQAswYunE[/ame]



[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=C6L9Ut8IXWg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=C6L9Ut8IXWg[/ame]


----------



## kathy5 (Sep 17, 2007)

more cute cocoa vids



this is zoom zoom zoom

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jx2m9w8hNqA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jx2m9w8hNqA[/ame]



and this is smell a vision



[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KqqIaaL46Yg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KqqIaaL46Yg[/ame]


----------



## kathy5 (Sep 17, 2007)

this one is cocoa meets the birds ( what are these little fluttery things??? )



[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tByk3R1dezg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tByk3R1dezg[/ame]





and another short one



[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8wKgt8aQr_M]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8wKgt8aQr_M[/ame]


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Sep 17, 2007)

I love how the one bird is so determined to keep his place on the basket. LOL!

They are all so adorable!


----------



## kathy5 (Dec 9, 2007)




----------



## kathy5 (Dec 30, 2007)




----------



## kathy5 (Dec 30, 2007)

A new cocoa & emily video

[ame=http://uk.youtube.com/watch?v=-8jptL8fFnI]http://uk.youtube.com/watch?v=-8jptL8fFnI[/ame]


----------



## kathy5 (Dec 31, 2007)




----------



## jordiwes (Dec 31, 2007)

Oh my gosh, that is sooooo adorabable.


----------



## kathy5 (Jan 19, 2008)




----------



## kathy5 (Jul 28, 2008)

a few new video's



[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LjfHaCfY2W8&feature=user]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LjfHaCfY2W8&feature=user[/ame]





[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3AGZKwshARM&feature=related]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3AGZKwshARM&feature=related[/ame]





[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ckU2AEMUtbQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ckU2AEMUtbQ[/ame]







and a cute pictures after the days big events















one pooped bunny!


----------



## cmh9023 (Jul 29, 2008)

Cocoa has always been one of my favorites on the forum. He's the tidiest little guy I've every seen!


----------



## kathy5 (Jul 29, 2008)

cocoa thanks you



his mom helps out some LOL


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Jul 29, 2008)

Cocoa is so cute! I love the pictures! This one!

Especially:


----------

